# saddle question



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm on the quest for the perfect saddle and had a quick question. I'm looking at the Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow that someone posted a while ago from the team estrogen site. Nashbar has a Selle Italia Lady Gel Sport on sale for like half the price of the TE saddle. Does anyone have any experience with these saddles to know if they are basically the same thing in different model years with slightly different names? Thanks all!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The Lady Gel Flow has a cut out. Not sure if the Gel Sport does. I have the Lady Gel Flow and like it a lot.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------

